# A Global Survey of Sexual Behaviours



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been posted:
http://www.diaryfrenchpua.com/freeseductionebooks/A_Global_Survey_of_Sexual_Behaviours.pdf#page=7


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

> *Abstract
> Objective:* To identify the variety of sexual behaviours undertaken by adults across the world.


OK sounds fun, so what did this guy discover?



> *Conclusion:* Sex is important for people and contributes to their overall global well being.


Seriously that is the formal conclusion? It contributes to one's overall "global" well being???? Let me try and spell that out in laymen terms: "Sex makes people feel like they are on top of the world!"


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm confused already. Weird wording or is my brain not working yet?

The average number of men and women 
that participants reported to have sexual 
relationships 


Country: Canada
Men: 10
Women: 23

Does this mean women have an average amount of 23 partners and men have an average amount of 10 partners

Or people averagely sleep with 10 men and 23 women each.... that sounds a lot more fun.


----------

